# Help getting burgers to stay together



## Kwaksmoka (Apr 4, 2012)

Anyone got any suggestions? Cooked some deer burgers tonight, even put an egg and bread in it and they didn't want to stay together! I pattied them about an hour and a half before grilling should I do that earlier? I'm willing to try anything, love my deer burgers!


----------



## gblrklr (Apr 4, 2012)

If you aren't going to put some kind of fat in them, try patting them out them putting them in the freezer for 30 minutes before cooking them.  That should keep them together initially.  If you want to add some fat, I suggest grinding some bacon up with the venison.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 4, 2012)

Crushed up soda crackers.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 4, 2012)

spray the grill with pam and grill at a lower heat with the lid closed at first that will slightly alow the top to cook you should not have a problem flipping....works for me any way


----------



## Hunter Ed (Apr 4, 2012)

Give string hash brown taters a try. Taste good and more moist. Adding some sausage will help also, however, this will alter the taste some. On second thought you will like the taters best.


----------



## groundhawg (Apr 4, 2012)

Try using some olive oil or good cooking oil instead of adding fat.


----------



## specialk (Apr 4, 2012)

groundhawg said:


> Try using some olive oil



this


----------



## matthewsman (Apr 4, 2012)

*I got you covered.*

Love my deer burger, hate to add fat...Might as well eat beef then? 

Get you a "burger basket" or two.... They will hold 4 a piece... Patty out your ground deer, spray the basket with "no stick" pam or whatever..Lil cajun ru or favorite seasoning and cook away...they don't crumle when flipped in the basket and will stay together fine.


----------



## moodman (Apr 5, 2012)

Try oatmeal. I use it and you can't taste it


----------



## Oak-flat Hunter (Apr 5, 2012)

olive oil....1/2 cup with 3/4 cup of oatmeal...don't forget the two eggs.!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 5, 2012)

egg white and crushed Ritz crackers


----------



## Tvveedie (Apr 5, 2012)

Careful to avoid making meatloaf burgers.  I'd go with patting them and freezing for a minute like the poster already suggested.  No fat, pink slime, egg, crumb, meal, etc.  Just burger.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 5, 2012)

I honestly never have any problems with this, but I always grind mine through the finest plate on my grinder, maybe that's the deal?


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 5, 2012)

groundhawg said:


> Try using some olive oil or good cooking oil instead of adding fat.





Tvveedie said:


> Careful to avoid making meatloaf burgers.  I'd go with patting them and freezing for a minute like the poster already suggested.  No fat, pink slime, egg, crumb, meal, etc.  Just burger.





NCHillbilly said:


> I honestly never have any problems with this, but I always grind mine through the finest plate on my grinder, maybe that's the deal?



And there ya go.


----------

